# Sweex JA000050 webcam driver



## sophora (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi there. I'm trying to install my Sweex JA000050 webcam with mic onto my computer for about the gazillionth time and it isn't working. I lost the CD so I downloaded the file with the drivers and software from the Sweex website. When I try install the drivers through device manager however, it says that there are no drivers located in the folder with the software in it. It doesn't seem to have an installer with it either.

It *has* worked before, one of my friends figured it out for me, but for some reason stupid reason I uninstalled it and I'm now coming up stuck. If I try open the software it says 'sorry there is no video capturing hardware'.

Any ideas? I'm on Windows XP Pro. The files listed in the software folder are...

AMCap.exe
PA207USD.DLL
pfc027 (security catalog)
pfc027 (Setup information - has an option to 'Install' if you right click but nothing happens...)
pfc027.sys
SP207.ax
StillImg.exe
Twain (Configuration settings)
Twain.DS

Am I missing something here? I've tried everything, I've gone through all the options when installing in device manager and am just coming unstuck and I really need to get this working!

Any help would be hugely appreciated,
Thanks,
Sophie


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try a manual install of the driver.
Extract the drivers to a new folder (name it Webcam) in My Documents
Connect the webcam and mic to the PC.
If New Hardware Found wizard pops up hit cancel.
Go to your Device Manager.
You should see a Unknow Device error (yellow !).
Right click on the error>Update Driver
Select: No, not at this time
Select: Install from a list or specific Location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search and Click Browse
Browse to the folder you made (Webcam) in My Documents and click next.
XP should then install the driver.
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------

